# Joined



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi all

Having viewed this Forum for quite some time, may I say that it is way ahead of any other Forum I have ever been involved in, both in technical knowhow and eagerness to help. Many thanks to you all for the knowledge gleaned. Also that impressed I have joined the TTOC and look forward to meeting some of you sometime.

Regards

Mike


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nice one Mike.

Yes this is a great forum for knowledge - and not just on the TT.

You must put the 26th June in your diary - it's the national TT meet at Gaydon - look at this link http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=34126

Hope to see you there.

Moley


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Ditto, welcome Mike 

Col


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

moley said:


> Nice one Mike.
> 
> Yes this is a great forum for knowledge - and not just on the TT.
> 
> ...


Welcome   
You can join a cruise down (25th june) from the north west 8)


----------

